# Keep Carl in your prayers!



## [email protected]

Anyone that knows Calibers, knows Carl, we found out today he has severe blockages (90%) in the major artery on the front of his heart. The 2 stents that were put in 2 years ago are almost completely blocked, and a quadruple bypass open heart surgery is sheduled for next monday. Please keep us in your prayers. I'll keep you guys posted.

Kenny


----------



## Doorman

Kenny,

We'll keep Carl in our thoughts and prayers.

Mike


----------



## Hoodie

Same, i will too. Hope everything goes well!!!


----------



## suzieq1954

*Prayers for Carl*

We'll be praying for Carl, the doctors and your family. Keep us informed. Carl and your family is important to us.


----------



## crappler

We will pray for carl... My father actually just went through almost the same thing..He had 5 blockages in his arteries all around 90-95% which means he was real lucky to find it..He had open heart surgery about 3 months ago and is doing well...He pretty much does the same stuff he did b4 the surgery...So Good luck with everything and I hope all goes well...


----------



## [email protected]

*Smooth as Glass*

I talked with the surgeon and he said it went very well. He bypassed all four blockages. My family would like to thank everyone for all their prayers. I truly believe that is what brought all of us through this.

Thanks again to everyone,
Kenny


----------



## Doorman

Glad to hear everything went well. Give Carl our best.

Mike


----------



## rigginc

How long before we get him back?


----------



## [email protected]

*Update on Pops*

5 to 7 days @ Cone, 1 week at the house doing nothing else except recomended walking and breathing exercises. 1 month no lifting, shooting or driving. 3 months before lifting a case of ammo. I'll give him a week at the house before he makes his way to the range. Less than 6 hours after surgery he was talking to nurses about them getting their CCH Permit. The man is 63 and runs circles around me and Manny!!!!!

Later 
Kenny


----------



## Joe

That is outstanding news Kenny.. He's been in mine and Angie's thoughts today. Very glad to hear everything went well!
Joe


----------



## [email protected]

*Update on Pops*

Pops is doing great, they took the chest tube out and he walked 450ft this morning. I'm going to see him around 4:30pm, my wife visited him during lunch and said he looked wonderful. Ill keep you guys posted.

Kenny


----------



## [email protected]

*Wow*

I went to see Carl and the only thing I can say is "wow". He's up walking around, laughing and joking, and says he has no pain. The surgeon said he is doing very good and days ahead of most patients. I'm bringing him some magazines (the ones you read, not put ammo in). He said he's bored and ready to go. He said he's got 4 nurses ready to take the CCH Class. Keep all of us in your thoughts and prayers.

Thanks Again
Kenny


----------



## jimmy

Our prayers go to Carl for a quick recovery.. I like being sroun older guys like your dad because they know alot and they have lots of experience and stories to share..My dad taught me basic hunting skills and everything about shotguns, he wasn't interested in hand guns, but all his hunting friends were..and I can imagine Carl is like lots of my dad's friends, and they are all fun to be around..I am glad to know that your dad is doing fine...Send him my best regards.


----------



## JoeI

[email protected] said:


> I went to see Carl and the only thing I can say is "wow". He's up walking around, laughing and joking, and says he has no pain. The surgeon said he is doing very good and days ahead of most patients. I'm bringing him some magazines (the ones you read, not put ammo in). He said he's bored and ready to go. He said he's got 4 nurses ready to take the CCH Class. Keep all of us in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Thanks Again
> Kenny


Kenny, That last report is great news. I will keep Carl in my Prayers and I look forward to his progress and return to the office. Let me know if you need anything.
Joe I


----------



## [email protected]

*Sorry So Late*

As of 11:13 am on Friday the 20th Carl is a free man, not even 4 hours after his release he persuaded my wife to drive him to the Calibers. He was only there a few minutes, but it was good to see him back where he belongs. He won't be back in full swing for a while, but I bet he'll be making an appearance from time to time. Keep him in your prayers for a speedy recovery, and also for him to listen to his doctors, so he can recover.

Kenny


----------



## [email protected]

*Doing Great*

Carl is doing great, he went to his cardiologist today and he said he is doing very well. He is allowed to drive as of Monday the 9th of March. He can't wait to get back to the range. Still a ways to go before he's back full time. Keep him in your prayers.

Thanks to everyone, 
Kenny


----------



## Fancygapwolf

[email protected] said:


> Carl is doing great, he went to his cardiologist today and he said he is doing very well. He is allowed to drive as of Monday the 9th of March. He can't wait to get back to the range. Still a ways to go before he's back full time. Keep him in your prayers.
> 
> Thanks to everyone,
> Kenny


Kenny,
I'm new to the forum and haven't been to the range in a while.....Didn't even know. Glad to hear Carl is doing well !


----------



## BigDog1135

Good to hear he's doing well.


----------

